# موسوعة المراجع المكتبية الشاملة لــــ( Design) ....لدي الكثير...أرجو التثبيت



## casper_13_96 (5 مارس 2008)

:63:......موسوعة المراجع المكتبية الشاملة ......:63: 



_هذا الموضوع انشاء الله سوف يختص بعرض المراجع الخاصة بمادة معينة و سيتم فيه بأستمرار تفعيل الروابط بالكامل لتعميم الاستفادة._
_:13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: :13: _
:1: :1: :1: :1: 
:78: 
كما انى بدأت الموسوعة بمراجع لمادة الــــ"" DESIGN"" بجميع اشكالها و تخصصاتها .



و سوف يليها موسوعات شاملة فى 
الــ"GAS dynamics "ـــــ"FLUID"ـــــ"Thermodynamics"ـــــ 
و غيرهـــأ من المراجع 
:78: :78: 
:78: 
و المراجع المرفوعة التالية
Materials Selection in Mechanical Design (2nd Edition)

System_Analysis_and_Design

Text Book of Machine Design (Multi Colour)

the model refrence design techniqe

و اليكم الروابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/3986282...ction_in_Mechanical_Design__2nd_Edition_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/39863047/c14348c1/System_Analysis_and_Design.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/39882915/5a673f23/Text_Book_of_Machine_Design__Multi_Colour_.html

http://www.4shared.com/file/39883880/42b17db7/the_model_refrence_design_techniqe.html

كما ارجو تثبيت الموضوع 

:77: :77: ولا تقطعوا دعائكم لي و لأخواني العرب:77: :77:​


----------



## casper_13_96 (5 مارس 2008)

كما اتمنى من كل مار اضافة رد سريع او مشاركة بما فى الموضوع و ابداء برأيه 
و جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## أحمد رأفت (6 مارس 2008)

شكرآآآآآآآ ياغالى


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (6 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي على مواضيعك القيمة


----------



## المهندسة جهاد (6 مارس 2008)

وفي انتظار المزيد منك


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (6 مارس 2008)

بوركت وتسلم لنا .

نثمن جهودك وحضورك الدائم .

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلها في حسناتك .

تقبل اجمل المنى .

البغدادي


----------



## casper_13_96 (6 مارس 2008)

المهندسة جهاد قال:


> جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي على مواضيعك القيمة


 
انا و الله مش عارف اقولك ايه اختى جهاد على مجهودك العظيم معنا سواء كان باضافة المواضيع او المتابعة 
و جزاكى الله كل الخير و ادخللك فسيح جناته 
كما اتمنى لكى دوام التوفيق


----------



## casper_13_96 (6 مارس 2008)

شكرى محمد نورى قال:


> بوركت وتسلم لنا .
> 
> نثمن جهودك وحضورك الدائم .
> 
> ...


 

انا مش هقدر اقول غير انك دايما فى بالى و افضل شىء لى بالمنتدى هو ردك على مواضيعى


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (7 مارس 2008)

اخي الكريم .

نحن نثمن جهود كل الخيّرين .

مواضيعك اكثر من رائعة وثرية ومفيدة للغاية .

والتصميم ركن اساسي للمهندس .

تقبّل فائق الأحترام والتقدير .

سنقوم بتثبيت الموضوع لأفادة اكثر شريحة من الأعضاء للأهمية .

والله الموفق .

البغدادي


----------



## أحمد مصطفى على (7 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك هذا


----------



## حسن أنور الخولي (7 مارس 2008)

الله يبارك لك يا شيخ​


----------



## محمد الشارود (7 مارس 2008)

شكرااا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## casper_13_96 (7 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
واتمنى ان الله يوفقنى فى افادتكم 
وسوف اقوم بعمل موضوع عن ميكانيكا الموائع قريبا جدا 

انتظرونى


----------



## فهمي العبيدي (7 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## casper_13_96 (8 مارس 2008)

مرجع جديد
ASHBY, M. F. (2000). Metal Foams - A Design Guide.zip

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/40111099/332e1212/ASHBY_M_F__2000__Metal_Foams_-_A_Design_Guide.html


----------



## casper_13_96 (8 مارس 2008)

مرجع اخر 
CRC.Press,.Computer-Aided.Design.Engineering.and.Manufacturing.Volume.4.(2001).[Chapterised.PDF].zip

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/4011023...ManufacturingVolume4_2001_ChapterisedPDF.html


----------



## casper_13_96 (8 مارس 2008)

مرجع اخر 
Learning How to Design.zip

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/40107921/c9db0e08/Learning_How_to_Design.html


----------



## casper_13_96 (8 مارس 2008)

مرجع اخر 
THE DESIGN OF MANUFACTURING SYSTEMS.zip

الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/file/40107772/273b86fd/THE_DESIGN_OF_MANUFACTURING_SYSTEMS.htmlhttp://_SYSTEMS.tml


----------



## casper_13_96 (8 مارس 2008)

و الله يا شباب بعد ما قمت برفع هذه المراجع تعطل النت من الشركة اللى انا مشترك معها 
و لكنى لم اصبر عليها 
فذهبت الى السيبر لكى اقوم بأضافة هذه المراجع و اتمنى ان تنول اعجابكم 

و اتمنى ان تدعوا الى اخت المهندسة ميسة المقيمة بغزة بفلسطين بفك الحصار عنها وعن اخواننا العرب اجمعين و اتمنى ان تعود للمنتدى عن قريب انشاء الله 

و شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## فتوح (9 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً على ما توفره لنا


----------



## عبدالرحمن عراق (9 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خير:33:


----------



## عبدالرحمن عراق (9 مارس 2008)

اللهم انصر السنةواقمع البدعة


----------



## gearbox (10 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## casper_13_96 (12 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## طه الفشنى (12 مارس 2008)

مشــــــــــــــــــــــكــــــــــــــ
ور


----------



## medosalem (12 مارس 2008)

شكرااا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## dali01 (13 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## منصورحسين المسبحي (13 مارس 2008)

احسنت بارك الله فيك وعندي روابط مواقع مهمة لكن لا أستحضرها الان


----------



## casper_13_96 (15 مارس 2008)

منصورحسين المسبحي قال:


> احسنت بارك الله فيك وعندي روابط مواقع مهمة لكن لا أستحضرها الان


 
السلام عليكم
بارك الله ليك و لوالديك 
كما اتمنىان تراسلنى ببعض الروابط 
وجزاك الله كل الخير...............


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (15 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## سدير عدنان (18 مارس 2008)

thanks for all information


----------



## حسن الأديب (21 مارس 2008)

والله مش عارف نزل الملف


----------



## casper_13_96 (22 مارس 2008)

حسن الأديب قال:


> والله مش عارف نزل الملف


 

اخى العزيز اتمنى ان توضح ردك مرة اخرى 
و ما الذى يعوق تنزيل المراجع 
و اى مرجع منهم 

و شكرا جزيلا لك على المتابعة


----------



## أبو مريم المهندس (23 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع 
ونطمح بالمزيد حياكم الله


----------



## casper_13_96 (26 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## superstar_egy7 (26 مارس 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مهندس ميكانيكي مصر (3 أبريل 2008)

جازاك الله خيرا


----------



## معيتيق (7 أبريل 2008)

الله يفتح عليك


----------



## معيتيق (7 أبريل 2008)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## medosalem (11 أبريل 2008)

شكرااا جزيلا اخى الكريم


----------



## نايف علي (13 أبريل 2008)

اسمح لي بإضافة هذا المرجع 







http://rapidshare.com/files/17174604/082479950X.rar__5c2de27__via_gigapedia.info__.html​


----------



## شايقي بورتسودان (15 أبريل 2008)

يا شباب الهندسه اخبروني كيفيه التنزيل


----------



## ahmed osama (17 أبريل 2008)

gamed mooot


----------



## ENGMENG (18 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير 
وكثر الله من امثالك


----------



## اسلام القلاوى (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## AHMED AL-HARBI (21 أبريل 2008)

الله يجزاك كل خير


----------



## كريم مصطفى محمود (22 أبريل 2008)

*بحث عن ماكينات الخراطة التقليدية*

بحث عن ماكينات الخراطة التقليدية


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 أبريل 2008)

ارجو منك اخي الفاضل وضع مواد بها تصميم الانابيب للثلاجات وغرف التبريد ان كان بالامكان واعان الله من اعان اي مسلم


----------



## المهندسة الرائعة (30 أبريل 2008)




----------



## eyadjanneh (1 مايو 2008)

إخواني أنا بحاجة إلى كتب تصميم أكثر لو سمحتوا


----------



## THE_HELLISH_MIND (1 مايو 2008)

ألف شكر و فى إنتظار المزبد


----------



## casper_13_96 (2 مايو 2008)

اخوانى الاعزاء 
اسف جدا على عدم ردى عليكم الفترة الماضية و الفترة المقبلة و السبب هو امتحانات نصف العام واخر العام و لكن انشاء الله بقدر الامكان سوف احقق لكم ما تريدونه و اعزرونى 

اما لأخى نايف و غيره من الاعضاء لكم جميعا مطلق الحرية فى اضافة المراجع و انا لا امانع فى ذلك

و سوف احاول فى رفع مراجع اخرى انشاء الله 

و بالنسبة للمخارط التقليدية سوف ابحث لك انشاء الله

و بالنسبة لتصميم انابيب التبريد و شروطها فهذا موضوع خاص سوف يتم الرد عليه


----------



## قطرة امل (3 مايو 2008)

بارك الله بيك


----------



## yousif mizher (8 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خير


----------



## صديق القمر (13 مايو 2008)

مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (15 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله كل الخير والتوفيق


----------



## ابو الاس (16 مايو 2008)

الف شكر لك 
على هذا المجهود الرائع جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك
واللسان يعجز عن شكرك وتقديرك

تحياتي للك وربي يوفقك


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (17 مايو 2008)

casper_13_96 قال:


> جزاكم الله كل الخير
> واتمنى ان الله يوفقنى فى افادتكم
> وسوف اقوم بعمل موضوع عن ميكانيكا الموائع قريبا جدا
> 
> انتظرونى


نحن في الإنتظار بدون هزار


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (17 مايو 2008)

محمد محمد ع الجواد قال:


> نحن في الإنتظار بدون هزار


الله يعين الجميع


----------



## محمد محمد ع الجواد (17 مايو 2008)

إن شاء الله أنا صادق وبح الخير لكل إخواني


----------



## المهندس يحيى (22 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا


----------



## أكرم مروان (22 مايو 2008)

من فصلك اعادة رفع كتاب ال material selection محتاجه ضرورى و مشكور جدا على المجهود


----------



## نور المهندس (25 مايو 2008)

جزاكم الله خير... اود ان اعرف سبب عدم فتح تلك الروابط عند محاولتي فتحها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## وائل السنيري (4 يونيو 2008)

ممممممممممممممممششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## الخطيرجدا (5 يونيو 2008)

:20:بارك الله في الجهود وثبتكم يوم العرض عليه


----------



## octane (8 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء اخي على مواضيعك القيمة


----------



## eng_hassan (29 يونيو 2008)

ما شاء الله 
ربنا يباركلك
وننتظر المزيد


----------



## نايف علي (29 يونيو 2008)

أكرم مروان قال:


> من فصلك اعادة رفع كتاب ال materials selection محتاجه ضرورى و مشكور جدا على المجهود









http://rapidshare.com/files/6199638/0750643579.rar


----------



## casper_13_96 (29 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
تحية طيبة الى اخوانى الاعزاء و اسف جدا على التأخير فى تجديد الروابط و لكن للاسف فترة الامتحانات كنت مشغول جدا 
و شكرا جزيلا الى اخوانى الذين قاموا بعمل اضافات فى الموضوع مع كل تقدير و اعزاز و احترام لكل من يضيف جديد فى اى موضوع من مواضيعى

و اتمنى منكم التخصيص فى المواضيع و لكم كامل الاحقية فى الاضافة ......

م/ احمد زايد


----------



## المهندس القناص (29 يونيو 2008)

يعطيك العافية اخوي كاسبر

مراجع مفيدك ومهمة جدااا

بارك الله فيك

ننتظر جديدك اخوي

اطيب تحيااااااااااتي لك


----------



## مهندس مكنكشي (4 يوليو 2008)

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks Alot


----------



## احمد حسن بدران (4 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر وجزاكم اللة خيرا وربنا يكرمك


----------



## نحو الامام (5 أغسطس 2008)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاك الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## حيدر البراك (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكراًَ جزيلاً


----------



## yehia samir (14 سبتمبر 2008)

اللة يكرمك


----------



## EHSAN020 (17 سبتمبر 2008)

thanx alot man


----------



## الكونت مونتي كومري (20 سبتمبر 2008)

دعائنا بالقلب ان شاء الله


----------



## AHMAD-1976 (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## snake byte (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا لك على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## مهندس وعد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووورررررررررر جدا وبارك الله فيك وحفظك


----------



## upmoon (7 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا علي الكتب المفيدة


----------



## عنوووب (7 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلموو يا غالي
ويعطيك الف عافيه


----------



## AbouMostafa (7 نوفمبر 2008)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks


----------



## tamereng78 (8 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## ابوداهم (8 نوفمبر 2008)

مشـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكور


----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا على الموضوع تحياتي وتقبل مروري


----------



## mostafa adil (16 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## elmalwany (26 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء وجعلها في حسناتك


----------

